# Cars today are a joke for rear legroom



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

The Lincoln Town Car had 45.4" or rear legroom and was the perfect sedan for taller livery passengers.
The Town Car L models had Maybach levels of rear legroom and still under 50k. It was pretty much built like a tank and could easily do 1,000,000 miles with proper maintenance.
Look at the cars these days by comparison. They'd be fine for the Japanese, but not for big fat American Uber Black passengers.
Lincoln really should offer an updated version of the Town Car's bulletproof drivetrain for the Continental, but unfortunately it won't.
http://www.autobytel.com/car-buying...st-rear-legroom-under-50-000-for-2015-128067/


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

My MKS has about as much legroom as my town cars. Had a 2000, 2004, and 2007. None were the L's though. 

I sold my 2004 at 400k miles and the guy after me got it up to 600k before selling it to someone else. Those cars really are tanks.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

According to Edmonds, there's a huge difference in rear legroom between the Town Car and MKS.
http://www.edmunds.com/car-reviews/...0000-with-the-most-rear-legroom-for-2011.html


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

I've owned both and they both seem pretty close to me. I keep my passenger side seat pushed all the way up and there's plenty of room back there. I don't notice and my regular customers haven't mentioned anything about any difference. But again, I've never owned an L town car. I've been in them and those have noticeably more leg room.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm not saying that the MKS has no legroom. It has good legroom, but the Town Car was in the league of the Rolls Royce Phantoms and Maybachs of the world in rear legroom. Yoy just can't buy a new car with that kind of legroom under 50k these days.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

The town car was a great car. No doubt about it. Problem is they're for a niche market and the look was really outdated. Unless you drove the car for limo work, you really don't care about an extra 5" of legroom in the backseat. And unless you were a limo driver, you'd probably never even want to own a town car. They're nice cars with tons of room and comfort, but they're work cars that were built to last and take beatings.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

There are other longer wheelbase offerings in the luxury market that give extra legroom in the back.

http://www.roadandtrack.com/new-car...ews/a17569/four-long-wheelbase-luxury-sedans/


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I think any car with at least 37 inches of rear leg room is great .

I know my pax really appreciate the 39.5 inches of rear leg room in my Passat (more then a current 7 Series or A8 non L) and really that's more then enough room , you can be 6'4" and use a laptop, put your cross one leg on top of the other no issue . I think anything over 40 inches is probably over kill (unless it's specifically for Limo service)

My Bimmer on the other hand with it's 34.6 is a little on the snug side. I'm a 6 foot fat american and if I get in the back I can fit behind myself but it's definitely not roomy

I remember having a Lincoln Continental in High School it was a 94 I believe that thing has a huge back seat not town car status but it was big , I think over 40 inches

I've thought about getting a town car specifically for ubering but the gas mileage just isn't there. If I could get a Town Car to hit 25mpg highway I'd be all over it . Since a 2008 or newer (Denver Select cut off) can be had for under $4k


----------



## CM30518 (Jan 10, 2017)

2015 Genesis 5.0 holds three full sized (not plus sized) adults comfortably.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

The Honda Fit is cavernous in the back seat area! Most women passengers can cross their legs over (knee over knee) in my Fit's backseat!


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

44.3" in my Ford Flex for the middle row. Picked up a D-lineman from the Detroit Lions (dude is a big boy) and took him to the airport no problem. He's like 6'8" and wider than a door frame.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

~100" middle seat middle row in my Expy
.... never bothered mounting up the middle console

Been thinking maybe I should just pull up the middle seat of the second row as well, but I do occasionally get 7 pax


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Sonatas and Optimas actually have fairly generous legroom in the rear.


----------

